# Back!



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi y'all, missed you peeps! Had to take some time of but I'm here. Lots of news to share if I can remember them all. And updated photos for y'all too. Happy chicken'ing!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah! Welcome back


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome back .


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Hi y'all, missed you peeps! Had to take some time of but I'm here. Lots of news to share if I can remember them all. And updated photos for y'all too. Happy chicken'ing!


We were all wondering where you went!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome back my friend.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you to all. I will try to be active like I was but so busy now. School, work, volunteer, all my animals hahahah plus it doesn't help that I was hired as a "part timer" and is working 35+ hours a week.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's cause you're so good. . Do you get benefits then?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I do, I worked so many hours a week consecutive, that they HAD to give me benefits. Lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

robopetz said:


> I do, I worked so many hours a week consecutive, that they HAD to give me benefits. Lol


That's fantastic. What do you do?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I work for lowes. I have been volunteering at some vet clinics to get experience and to find an intern for when the time comes. Also in the hopes one of them will hire me. =)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Keep at it. It's very difficult to find good vet workers. Beware as its also very very clicky.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

robopetz said:


> I work for lowes. I have been volunteering at some vet clinics to get experience and to find an intern for when the time comes. Also in the hopes one of them will hire me. =)


Cool. Keep plugging away and I'm sure you will find something.


----------

